

The Most Popular Programming Languages in GitHub Since 2012 - xngzng
https://www.loggly.com/blog/the-most-popular-programming-languages-in-to-github-since-2012/

======
mastermojo
This infographic is pretty poorly designed. There are some icons that I don't
recognize (like the 1993 circle+R and the 2005 flask). Google told me the (R)
icon is actually the R language. Still don't know what the flask is.

~~~
DanBC
The flask is Puppet.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puppet_Labs](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puppet_Labs)

~~~
rajington
Dang, I really thought [http://elixir-lang.org/](http://elixir-lang.org/) was
that popular.

~~~
yellowapple
Someday :)

------
GoodIntentions
Whoever made this, please take the criticism constructively. It was good
information ( thank you for posting it ), but should have been presented
better.

Using light blue, blue, grey blue and slightly lighter blue was not good
design. I do understand it would be hard to use clearly defined colours with
so many languages. My suggestion:

This would have been better presented if the user could select a language's
icon and see its' data highlighted.

( I know you can't do that simply with an infographic - you'd need to create
transparent overlays, or something. )

------
DiabloD3
I'm not sure why Puppet is on this list. It is not a generic language, it is
meant for configuring and controlling large clusters of servers.

------
zfels
It would be great if this were normalized by GitHub's overall traffic. It's
tough to tell what has grown relative to what when everything appears to have
grown.

------
zdrummond
Thanks for some fun data! Two quick things, if you don't mind.

Something feels wrong with the data. For example. Q3/12 has abnormal amount of
Pushes for all languages. Curious what causes the jump?

As someone who is color-blind, I really prefer people to combine symbols with
color. Like you did with the active repos, except use the symbol in the key as
well. That way if a color is close, I can check my guess against the symbol.
Thanks!

------
vorg
> We looked at:

> The number of active repositories, a useful proxy for the projects that
> people are working on right now.

This is better than looking at _all_ of them like many of these stats do
because it eliminates has-been languages.

> The total number of pushes per language as well as the average number of
> pushes per repository. These metrics are indicators of the rate of
> innovation occurring with projects being written in a particular language.

This is skewed towards developers who push small changes often, and even
includes code shufflers, and ignores projects where the developer commits
large samples at a time.

> New forks and open issues per repository, which also show active use and
> innovation.

Well written code has few issues raised.

> New watchers per repository, an indicator of developer interest.

This can be cheated by language promoters who run campaigns on twitter to
double the Github watchers within a week. This stuff happens.

------
Zelphyr
1995 was an interesting year for programming languages. I guess it makes sense
since the web was just exploding.

------
evo_9
Needs a legend; I'm not sure what a few of the little icons represent.

~~~
daveloyall
In the infographic section entitled Active Repositories, from left to right:

    
    
        Javascript
        Java
        Ruby
        Cascading Style Sheets
        Python
        PHP
        C
        C++
        C#
        Shell Script (bash et al)
        Objective C
        Go language
        perl
        Puppet
        GNU R

~~~
daveloyall
I resolved the second to last one by this method:
[https://www.google.com/search?tbs=sbi:AMhZZisSnBBfayiYq1eLbO...](https://www.google.com/search?tbs=sbi:AMhZZisSnBBfayiYq1eLbOjILBhXdX5f3_1LULjKXpuelrgU3y4W9mr
--RAXWGarIa-
Hi8w8i_1kX2tfyr_1-93rHFDRoWxDEyZz4itqKZdWEYC9W0_1DMiSCSGxv-s0gsMCgxPsjqBVTDXJmqQUU61VZMhTUPgWyGRjeOh08H0lWs5gxm_1_1hFFjQOHOy6u7qVXgxbMHVcn9KU31EpFrwr9BZkGhmgVXVqFiTCVrZMKBuyLa6nk2o9ZMP4W6An7Tq_1oThual5ocdxLhA-_1GjxzmY9NuAlroHvJTsnVlGsxYq2sgShkM7kXWERBsit59nxChLcjRABIzCAVobJ5XJdCuV4bNdb8AnpDE2qpQpoOrFgAvSJVsinCZY8HBmSZ6Cs33OWBOXrabR8gSs90aoofPe6rTlX2It4L2Odlv_1d8jHnbrfxe9qLmOiZrzNSS_1QqbxiMG_1b7QFxC0Eqcf2a869vh66v3AXeu9y1HcejToJv2QSZRBAG1GErr9ShiCNKYnCAUg76Cup1QOSDj-
qx38UMHhAtDz8OPix-2qfnDzQJwFcxOsBRvFwPd1yRjPHaxXCNS65WJdz2n5wkUUf19z532x4-zFoYE2HGcSdn20XwD6jxRPwk3SbtUComTH839zYJWT3g7nckU_1B6xWwpn7wiLd6O6YZSpWueWSNIeVaJaAxHOEDPZKhw1EJmDL6nWWNwGrkYniztdZObLLCRKz1Q4rgzPd1xR4k8yPTHB63L2dX90YcZpmP_1Qv_1qxkzVBVaRaa5iVoOdn66Gr5gsXWVmoxkFkrtuAMzAFiXLau2NRvJu5im_1TkJPWGOeZBSPX036XDsvI43gGf1E41j9m2opTwifyusduHIsz3IeR_1qGzWzj8Kj0u6sJHdwjR9KovZJxqqi8DMaukUugkvNxmebS_1sgg9AerYqbSYtKgKPrTx2bLTy9Nih7naWdgriIqsQ1UhEDUquNXT4cPtu7_11kYDgt36ZVAyq769N4FRi1PI84xFgfkvaFibyfkc0BGfwW6PSx7i6p8gsIfD
--
i9oF8kTjodiEF9u6m7V8JCONjA1fTizt1PeoYy3fghexYb-a6ow5D14cPqPpiBCT4TLAU_1YlBQsVeXPlZPk_1saF_19K_1CU3koWnhfvmatX3yKEjpEktAfPltCyp4knhr6qL3X46aLxvku2LCF-7K5mpBvGVvOHOj6nZXpMvAOYoTLeRXujQljFENTYoi6u2fHOPaSdd_1SHR7SCx4mTWlwDpQjcNjefeekpSBU8Z61dSEyp2WI6WdeGXKUxcBoMtb5-pHf-
be_10UbaPSrT60WYa-
oOhE1r-Uof0ytnW0Gp-b6pwUF3PZh9aAYYVT4s64xQ0Hg-4DGWtrixRwSRWdJD8aDxi8Zd1Fc9JCuCbhmnOfMS_1BXNAW5dAvXIcjgfKbPD_1wFjngHWMGhYJwd9c_12Q&btnG=Search%20by%20image)

------
learnstats2
Interesting that R looks late to the party with the highest growth rate over
this period - I find it doubtful that R has grown so much in that time, but I
guess instead that academic coders have started to use Github.

Does this suggest that R usage is greatly underestimated, generally, then?

Also why did all of Perl get pushed in Q3/12? And every language got a
significant peak that quarter? Is that a data error?

------
ta0967
based on my experience with language detection on my own repos i'm very
skeptical of this kind of statistics. for example, i know i don't know any
perl6, yet github thinks (and claims) otherwise.

------
suyash
The icons are totally not the ones that are official, very poor design.

------
brianclements
anyone have any insight into the perl anomaly in q3 of 2012? What was released
then? Or, perhaps, what perl program really sucked at around that time?

------
alexchamberlain
C++ comes up pretty well there...

